# Bourne Hall or Cambridge IVF



## Keely40 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi all,
I've not posted for a couple of yearsm which have had various ups and downs (ups being getting married, downs being gaining weight!). So now I have hit that big 40 number and just attended the open days for both these clinics to have treatment self-funded.

Has anyone had amazing or negative experiences at either? We now need to decide which we prefer and to be honest it's pretty even at the moment! Bourn Hall is obviously steeped in IVF history and a stunning location, but Cambridgr is much easier to get to, and in the same road as our wedding (I know that's not really a factor  

Would love to hear from anyone about either place. Sorry if this has already been asked. I found posts from a few years ago but nothing recent.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Keely,

I can't help with your decision but it may help to post in the East Anglia section :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=524.0

There is also a thread for Bourn Hall below but not sure about Cambridge IVF

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326312.120

Hope this helps 
xx


----------



## Keely40 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you I shall post over there! I need to reacquaint myself with this site again!


----------

